# MTS Drama



## Aqualegal (Oct 19, 2014)

I have a problem/dilemma. 

I keep thinking about weaning myself down from 4 tanks to 3. I actually merged my 29 and my 10. So in the 29 I now have a gourami, Apollo, 2 zebra danio, 3 black skirt, 2 shrimp, and a clown pleco. 
In my 50, there is no change. Just my large goldfish and a pleco. 
Before dismantling the 10, I went on a hunt for unwanted fish, because I want to add some colour to my 29, and this way I am using the established 10 as a quarantine tank. I managed to get a clown loach. Never have I considered getting one, mostly because of the schooling issue, the fact I love the shrimp, and that I really don't want any more big fish. 
Well, the clown loach is sitting in quarantine, I'm sure he will survive it, but then what do I do. I want to keep him, and I have no issue accommodating his growth when the time actually comes. But do I put him with the goldfish and worry about attacks to my precious goldfish or let him eat my shrimp? 

*goldfish tank is and has always been at tropical temp. 
**both tank choices are planted, the 29 has more hiding spots, but I can easily get some more for the goldfish tank. 
***the 10 has got to go. I am making room for a 180 gallon salt water. And the other tank is a snail tank which is too small for him. And the snail tank has got to go. However, I am leaving that to my assassin snail. Mwahahahaha


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

My opinion would be to get rid of the clown loach as they should be in schools of six or more and they can get as big as 16" and when big they don't look as good.


----------



## Aqualegal (Oct 19, 2014)

My goldfish is already exceeding that size. So I am already going to need a larger tank. I also have no problem sourcing companions for the loach, overtime. I'm more concerned about what to do in 4 weeks when he is ready to leave QT


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I agree with Bob. 

Clown loaches grow quickly to about 4 inches in the first year and then slowly continue to grow over the next 20 years. 

They really belong in groups of 6 or more (I have 10) otherwise they will be miserable and won't display their clown like antics that makes them so awesome. 

Find a more suitable him for him or move him to your biggest tank and get him some friends.
--
Paul


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

I would be pleased to buy your clown loach - depending on price 
I have had my school of 12 for almost 2 years now - all healthy - various sizes
As others have mentioned, clowns do need to be in groups to feel comfortable 
PM me if this is of interest to you


----------

